# How reliable an indicator is egg-white CM?



## BunnyN

I have been informally charting CM. I don't understand all the descriptions of CM used but I do notice I start getting more CM for a couple of days, then there is no mistaking the EW one, it is plentiful, and very stretchy (sorry tmi). Egg-white CM comes on day 10 and 11 of my cycle. Thing is I have a 28/29 day cycle so it seems too early for me to be ovulating, day 11 would make it 17/18 days before my period and I thought 16 was the max. Even if fertile CM on day 10 and 11 of my cycle indicated that I was ovulating the next day, day 12, that leaves 16/17 days to my period, is that possible, or is the CM not a good enough indicator? Any thoughts from the experts welcome :).


----------



## SpotlessMind

The only two times my mom had sex without contraception (besides when she was pregnant) she only used EWCM as an indicator, and got pregnant both times. It depends on the person, but it is generally a good indicator of your fertile period. Remember, you can get pregnant if you have sex a couple days before ovulation, so your EWCM could just come before you ovulate rather than during that time.


----------



## ilysilly

It's a very good indicator for me as well. No charting or opks to get pregnant with dd. I just dtd on days I had it, and about 2 days after. Good luck!


----------



## MindUtopia

EWCM is a good sign you're in your fertile period or it's imminent. If you have it on day 10 and 11, does it go back to creamy or dry by day 12? You don't necessarily get EWCM on the exact day you ovulate (though you can), but you should get it around that time, including the few days leading up to it. I always found I got the most EWCM in the 2-4 days before O day and on O day, it actually went back to creamy. But it doesn't matter as much when you ovulate, as it does that you have sex when you see EWCM. That should safely get the sperm up inside your tubes so they can wait for the egg to be released. Ideally you'd want this to happen 1-3 days before so the sperm don't miss the egg. So if you are TTC, make sure to BD on those days you see EWCM regardless of when you might think O is coming. Also, are you charting or using OPKs or anything else to pinpoint ovulation? You definitely can ovulate around day 11 or 12 and it's not unusual. It doesn't matter how long your luteal phase it, it just can't be too short. So 16 days would be a perfectly healthy length, though I'd guess it might be you're actually ovulating a little later than you think, but just get EWCM on the early side. Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## katherinegrey

I found I had EWCM for a few days before ovulation and not actually on ovulation day, in fact the cycle I got pregnant was the only time in 9 months I noticed EWCM on ovulation day!


----------



## cupcaker

I found the whole CM stuff a bit too difficult/couldn't really tell what was going on. I used ovulation tests and they made things really quite simple to me. Good luck x


----------



## BunnyN

MindUtopia said:


> EWCM is a good sign you're in your fertile period or it's imminent. If you have it on day 10 and 11, does it go back to creamy or dry by day 12?

I've not been charting properly, I get a bit lost with all the words like creamy, sticky, lotion like and milky so I thought just writing down a few notes to get the idea. It didn't go back to dry straight after, somewhere between sticky and creamy (maybe) for a couple of days.


----------



## BunnyN

Well I guess you girls were right lol: EW CM= fertility. I am pregnant! We weren't exactly planning it, had left the box of condoms in the car on day 10 and we were thinking about TTC anyway, so just the once ... 

Afterwards I realized it was during EW CM so I might have been at my most fertile:dohh:, but hey I'm 33 so only have like 15% chance of getting pregnant in a month even so, right? I guess I hit the 15%

Couldn't be happier though :happydance:


----------



## alkemist

This is the first month I've tried to look for CM and I have yet to see EWCM and I am pretty sure I ovulated by now. I don't think there is much science to finding CM unless I'm not going far enough. Everything I've seen so far just ends up rubbing into small white lumps. I can't say I'm dry all the time either, I have my extra moist days (no discharge) but nothing stretches out like what I've read so far. I am boggled. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Angel022605

Try and checking after a shower by propping you foot on the tub or toilet where you can find it better. And if you do kegel exercises it too can help:)


----------



## CoralInGold

BunnyN said:


> Well I guess you girls were right lol: EW CM= fertility. I am pregnant! We weren't exactly planning it, had left the box of condoms in the car on day 10 and we were thinking about TTC anyway, so just the once ...
> 
> Afterwards I realized it was during EW CM so I might have been at my most fertile:dohh:, but hey I'm 33 so only have like 15% chance of getting pregnant in a month even so, right? I guess I hit the 15%
> 
> Couldn't be happier though :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## melfy77

With all my pregnancies (2 miscarriages and 2 healthy babies) we DTD when I had EWCM (few days before O) and would get preggo pretty quickly (on the 1st try with both my daughters). :winkwink:


----------

